# Rat food: What's your flavour?



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Just wondering what everyone feeds their rattums


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Mine get Harrisons fruity brunch, wild bird mix, weetabix, museli, cornflakes, branflakes, dog or cat kibble Then left overs from dinner or fresh food/veg every day and some wet cat food as a real treat


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine like wilkinsons rat muesli. I also make sure they have treats or fresh fruit or veg. 

They love dog gravy bones as treats, cheesy biscuits, crackers, dog kibble, and their faves are apple, banana, nuts, little tomatoes, strawberries, peppers..

They prefer the random stuff to the pre packaged treat bars that you can hang on the cage. I am yet to try them with mealworms as so many have suggested.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Mine get Rat Rations 11b with mixed water creatures mixed in. And a little bit of what I have at dinner and a chicken wing once a week


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Water creatures? That sounds very odd! What is it?m

In my head I'm imagining sea monkeys....


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

Maltey said:


> Water creatures? That sounds very odd! What is it?m
> 
> In my head I'm imagining sea monkeys....


It's this Mixed Insects and Water Creatures - £2.11 : ratRations.com
I don't mix a lot in because of the high protein but it gives them something to search for


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

I think it'd be easier for me to say what they dont eat 

I feed mine rat rations 11b with added water creature an insect mix for the youngsters ( I still given it to the older ones as a treat), I also add to the mix burns dog kibble, cornflakes, pasta, pumpkin seeds, dried cranberries and goji berries, banana chips, apples rings, dog biscuits um I'm sure theres more but I can't think as I'm not in the rat room i do chop and change the extras aswell, the I reason add more to the mix is so it goes further as I have quite a few rats.

Treats they get, fresh fruit and veg, eggs, cheese, meat, wet cat food, baby food, whatever I'm having for dinner and many other things including the occasional naughty things like a chip or 2


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Maltey said:


> Water creatures? That sounds very odd! What is it?m
> 
> In my head I'm imagining sea monkeys....


There are little dried fish in it which used to weird me out a bit but he rats love it


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooo the thought of eating that literally made my stomach churn (although that could be the hangover :lol

It looks good for them though. That website looks good too. I've already benefited from this thread!

I realised I forgot to put mine in. 

They get [email protected] rat nuggets, dog biscuits and raisins every day. They don't get too many leftovers as such since we eat spicy food, but I'll generally put aside a bit of chicken or some vegetables for them.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine get
6 scoops rupert rat 60%
2 scoops harrisons Banana brunch 20%
1 scoop burns dog food 10%
1 scoop fruity parrot 10%

They get fresh fruit n veg daily and at night they get whatever we have for dinner. Or I specially make up something if it's not appropriate for ratties.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Kim where do you get the dried fruits from? Is there a special fruit website?!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Mine are on RatRations Flakes and Grains No8 mix, i.e. Elderly Kidney Friendly mix. They've been on it since about 18-19 months old tbh, just to get a headstart since they're from a bad background.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I see many of you are using this Rat Rations stuff, but I thought people didn't like using mixes since it encourages selective feeding?
That's why I switched to a nugget and supplements from mixes :S


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine don't like the nuggets and the only things they leave out of thier mix are the little grains.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats prefer to have mixed food.
There not like guinea pigs or rabbits where they need a pellet diet.

They like variety, I know I wouldn't like to eat the same food over and over.
Alot of the nugget formed foods don't have specific requirements in it like for instance not enough protein when there babies or too much as they get older therefore causing kidney disease.

And you must provide plenty of fresh foods too.

I also use dr squiggles daily essentials twice a week for my lot.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Rats prefer to have mixed food.
> There not like guinea pigs or rabbits where they need a pellet diet.
> 
> They like variety, I know I wouldn't like to eat the same food over and over.
> ...


I have rats and would have to disagree on this as I got lots of advice from experts and reasearch not saying you didn't but they should have a pellet feed to make sure they get all correct food they need and to prevent selective feeding then a mixed diet seperate from that of meat, veg and any food they are allowed thats not there main supplement. I have a list of all they are allowed and what should be given only as treats so I will try put it on when I have time. My rats did selective feed as they had to go on mix at first from what they were on when we had them so then I changed them gradually. Hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If you take a look at the fancy rats forum you will find 90% poss more feed mixed feeds. Alot of ready made rat mixes have poor quality ingredients added to it.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's very confusing this rat business, everywhere I go I read conflicting things. 
My girls aren't strictly on a pellet diet (I know I couldn't stand eating the same brown stuff every day) but I put them in basically because I was told to! 

I'm looking at this rat rations website and it seems pretty good. I like how you can buy all the bits and mix it in yourself- like a choose your own toppings pizza!

Would you suggest buying a base and adding the other bits? Or buying them all individually? And if a base, which one?! Or should I stick with my nuggets and then add some extra extra bits? I have 5 adult girls. 2 are very tiny, but otherwise healthy.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

blade100 said:


> If you take a look at the fancy rats forum you will find 90% poss more feed mixed feeds. Alot of ready made rat mixes have poor quality ingredients added to it.


Sorry then if I have it wrong but maybe it was because mine were selective feeding. I am no expert so have only gone on what been told and books etc x x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Fancy Rats | Information | The Shunamite Diet


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's ok if your new to rat owning you will find all these things out.
Maybe the rat mix you had was a poor pet shop bought mix?

I know I wouldn't touch pets at home nuggets with a 10 foot barge poll.

P.s where in south Derbyshire are you?
I'm in swadlincote.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

Maltey said:


> It's very confusing this rat business, everywhere I go I read conflicting things.
> My girls aren't strictly on a pellet diet (I know I couldn't stand eating the same brown stuff every day) but I put them in basically because I was told to!
> 
> I'm looking at this rat rations website and it seems pretty good. I like how you can buy all the bits and mix it in yourself- like a choose your own toppings pizza!
> ...


Never heard of rat rations website and sounds interesting so will take a look.
Mine have there pellets can't even remember name without looking and need to go to bed so will be back on tomorrow. They love chicken, we also do the treat bars very occasionally and they love the crubchies treats from the pet shop.
Then we try just giving them other things they can have according to my fancy rat book when and if we can so they don't get bored.
Have never been on a rat part of forum as only joined recently so have only been into the cat section as recently had a kitten, have found it amazing so will be using the rat section now to. 
Thanks for info :biggrin:


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

blade100 said:


> That's ok if your new to rat owning you will find all these things out.
> Maybe the rat mix you had was a poor pet shop bought mix?
> 
> I know I wouldn't touch pets at home nuggets with a 10 foot barge poll.
> ...


Swadlincote. Oh no if you know me will be so embarrased lol. 
Not really recent had them in May last year gosh how time flies:biggrin:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

My base mix is rupert rat. It used to be Harrison banana brunch but they left a lot of the pellets and oats so now I add 60% of rupert rat as the base mix so I know they get the copper requirement and vitamins. Then I add 20% Banana brunch cuz like the carrot and banana in it. I used to feed rat ration no7 but they kept leaving it. So I just add in fruity parrot and burns dog food to the mix.

You will need to add a base mix if your going to use rat rations if not then you will need to provide supplements like dailyrat3 or calcivet and daily essentials. Dailyrat3 has everything in it where as thebother two don't so you would need to add both.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oooh what's your name? I'm Amy. I live in midway.
Been rat keeping since I was 13 I'm now 27.
Oh and I'm always out walking my german shepherd around mid day. My hubby walks him early in the morning.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hmm see I used to use Rupert Rat but switched to the nuggets because they left half of it in their bowl!

This is what makes it all so confusing!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Mine leave the biscuit bits in it but thats why I make up my mix so they can pick and choose bits they like rather than having the same old boring pellets/nuggets. I leave the bowl full then wait for it to go down before refilling it.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

blade100 said:


> I leave the bowl full then wait for it to go down before refilling it.


:lol: That takes about 5 minutes in our house- they stuff more than I thought was physically possible into their mouths and hide it. They have 3 bowls of food and it's all stashed away in record time


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Crikey I've never known any of my rats to stash food.
Hamsters yes but never my rats.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I suppose at the end of the day if your rats coats look glossy and they are of a good weight not fat or thin and there eating it all then fair enough keep them on it.

When I got my two rats from pets at home adoption they were fed the nuggets and they had terrible coats. It was dull and spikey looking not at all shiny and smooth.
As soon as I switched them to a home made mix within a week they looked 100% better. And there poos looked nicer too, not gloopy and pale but dark and more firm.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's a bit crazy actually, they all take the food out of the bowl to their hiding spot, then go to each others' hiding spots and take that food back to theirs! I've never seen them just sit and eat it out of the bowl.

I'm gonna order some of the supplement bits from Rat Rations and see how they like it before I set myself on switching their diet. They seem healthy enough, vets haven't said anything so I'm not overly concerned, just interested


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

Church Gresley, Swad. New estate. Do you have children?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a rat that has a stash pile aswell she's the only one who does it out off all 19!! She is a little bit crazy tho


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No just my hubby and animals.
It's nice to know there is someone up the rd that has rats too.
Have u been on Fancy Rats • Index page ?
I'm on there too my user name is remy the blue rat on there.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Maltey said:


> I see many of you are using this Rat Rations stuff, but I thought people didn't like using mixes since it encourages selective feeding?
> That's why I switched to a nugget and supplements from mixes :S


You can prevent selective feeding by not giving them anymore food til the last of the first lot is gone  They'll eventually learn this makes the bowl refill faster than just leaving stuff and waiting til the next day, and tbh it's a lot easier to overfeed than underfeed so waiting it out won't harm them.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine don't hide food but if I give them a treat, Rudi takes it and puts in the food bown and comes back for another one!  
Veg as well if I put it somewhere else she puts it in the dry food bowl to make lots of cleaning for me :lol:


----------



## xkimxo (Jan 4, 2010)

Maltey said:


> Kim where do you get the dried fruits from? Is there a special fruit website?!


Ratrations  you have to be careful buying dried fruits as banana chips especially are usually fried in coconut.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Kim!

I figured it out once I'd had a little sleep lol.
I just placed an order with them- got a complete mix (no 7 I think?) some mixed fruit, peanuts, tomato flakes, egg biscuit and a millet spray.
Thought I'd just get a bit of everything and see what they like. It was really exciting picking out all those bits of food! 
(Does that make me sad?!!)


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

So can I feed my rats dried meal worms? Apparently they're high in protein.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

You can, but they're quite fatty so not too many


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

I have nothing helpful whatsoever to add to this thread as I don't have any ratties at the moment.

I just wanted to make the OP feel really guilty about the choice of thread title, since this thread started I've had the what's your flavour song stuck in my head.

I am getting very annoyed with singing 'what's your flavour, tell me what's your flavour' at random intervals and looking like a right moose.

I expect a full written apology as soon as possible please.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Lol, I would apologise if you had stated you were dancing too. Because I am, which makes me worse off than you


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Well in that case I will dance when I burst into the chorus just to ensure I get the apology I deserve.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

My Rats r on Selective Rat , supreme science from Just for pets.
Chicken as treat
apple, broccoli, weetabix/ cornflakes 
Guessing this is really bad now.
Advice on how to change and how slowly to do it would be much appreciated have found Rat rations and got it ready to look at but what would you reccomend is best way to start changing as they have been on this diet since we swapped them over from what they were on so must be at least 8 months.


----------



## Lunaowen (Jan 8, 2012)

blade100 said:


> No just my hubby and animals.
> It's nice to know there is someone up the rd that has rats too.
> Have u been on Fancy Rats • Index page ?
> I'm on there too my user name is remy the blue rat on there.


I haven't but will have a look. Well I am looking forward to getting lots of advice from you please as think we have been very bad Rat perents.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually think selective sience is a pretty good food, I use the mouse one for my mouse as its the Only one he likes

Asling as you give extras then a simple nugget type diet isn't bad at all so dont feel bad


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont be silly, your not bad rat parents.
You are still learning.

You are more than welcome to pop
Over to mine and have a chat and see my rats all 11 of them. Lol
But if you go on fancy rats forum you will see there is a food section on there and there are loads of people who are far more experienced in rat mixes etc that can help you and point u in the right direction.
If you want to you can also buy your rat mix off me if you want?
I buy in bulk load and do up my mix in a big storage tub.
Just let me know.
Amy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And if you were to buy the rat ration mixes the read made ones you can also add in a few scoops of the selective rat as a base mix!


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Lunaowen said:


> My Rats r on Selective Rat , supreme science from Just for pets.
> Chicken as treat
> apple, broccoli, weetabix/ cornflakes
> Guessing this is really bad now.
> Advice on how to change and how slowly to do it would be much appreciated have found Rat rations and got it ready to look at but what would you reccomend is best way to start changing as they have been on this diet since we swapped them over from what they were on so must be at least 8 months.


Don't feel bad - I fed my lot Selective Rat when I couldn't afford RR mix (I've got about half as many rats now!), it's not that bad as far as complete food goes, and they get their extras for variety too - you could just try giving them new 'sides' to go with their daily meal  Mine enjoy grated carrot, pak choi, beansprouts, kale, peas, banana...just about anything!

If you do want to try them on a different diet, you can just swap straight over - rats don't get the same major upset as dogs/cats/rabbits etc


----------

